# Pizza on the smoker



## ol' smokey (Sep 27, 2009)

I just had to try Pizza on the smoker. So I fired up the ECB with about 1/2 chimney of charcoal, left the water pan out and warmed it up to 300°. Toppings included were onions, tomatoes, cheese and pepperoni.

Here it is ready and on the ECB


The watch dog checking the temp


Finished Pizza


Came out very good. Next time I'll try some other toppings.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## mossymo (Sep 27, 2009)

Looks great !!! 
That is another smoke I have yet to try.....


----------



## desertlites (Sep 27, 2009)

that looks great-I really like pizza on the grill or smoker.


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 28, 2009)

I have done them many times on the regular grill but not yet on the smoker. But I'm not dead yet and my list of things to smoke is going by leaps and bounds. That one looks great and yummy too.


----------

